# What a calling female looks like



## minomantis (Sep 10, 2018)

Here are two pictures (Just taken 10:45 9/10/18) of female mantids calling. 

Left: Tenodera sinensis, Chinese mantis  Right: Hierodula Majuscula, Giant Rainforest mantis

There was a chain talking about how you can tell when your female mantis is ready to mate and I figured I'd show pictures of calling females to help.  As you can see the abdomen is dropped slightly and it looks as if she is trying to push something out.  I took these photos in a pitch black room so in a normal circumstance, you wouldn't necessarily see your female mantis calling because they tend to do it in the protection of darkness.  Enjoy!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 12, 2018)

minomantis said:


> it looks as if she is trying to push something out.


I think that is good description how it looks like when i saw Cochise calling for a mate. (her mate was not an adult, yet)


----------



## Mystymantis (Sep 16, 2018)

Great pictures. I find it hard to get pictures of females calling because as soon as I grab my camera they notice my movements and stop. But you got awesome pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 17, 2018)

Cool pictures! I have a calling female Miomantis, but I have no males   I am trying to find her a mate, though!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## minomantis (Sep 17, 2018)

Mystymantis said:


> Great pictures. I find it hard to get pictures of females calling because as soon as I grab my camera they notice my movements and stop. But you got awesome pics! Thanks for sharing.


Thank you!  I was in pitch darkness so aiming the camera was a little difficult, but thank you!!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 17, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Cool pictures! I have a calling female Miomantis, but I have no males   I am trying to find her a mate, though!


I hope you can find a mate for your female soon.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 17, 2018)

Me too, thanks!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## minomantis (Mar 14, 2021)

@Mantidfinatic13 

here is a post I created a while back that shows two of my females calling. Enjoy!


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Mar 15, 2021)

Thanks!


----------

